# Knitting Fever free patterns



## Jaybee1107 (Nov 30, 2014)

another grab bag of free patterns

http://knittingfever.com/free-patterns/35/?orderby&brand_select&yarn_select&pattern_types&order


----------



## llbonneau (Feb 10, 2013)

thanks a lot (she said dripping with sarcasm). I just spent two hours saving patterns for next years' christmas presents instead on knitting on this year' presents. Wonderful link!


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Jaybee1107 (Nov 30, 2014)

Lol....I feel your pain....my "to do" list just got a whole lot longer too. At this rate it will be 2019 before I get to knit anything for myself again.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :-D :-D


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for this site Will have great fun looking through


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

This is a great link, thanks.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Thank you ever so much have bookmarked the web page and will come back to it after this years projects are completed-Merry Christmas to you and yours


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

thanks, some really nice patterns there


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

llbonneau said:


> thanks a lot (she said dripping with sarcasm). I just spent two hours saving patterns for next years' christmas presents instead on knitting on this year' presents. Wonderful link!


I should have been forewarned by your note, but no I had to check it out. Now at least an hour later I have finally bookmarked it and will get on with what I am supposed to do this morning. Merry Christmas if I just get busy.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

llbonneau said:


> thanks a lot (she said dripping with sarcasm). I just spent two hours saving patterns for next years' christmas presents instead on knitting on this year' presents. Wonderful link!


I hear you!! LOL!


----------



## lindajot (May 17, 2014)

Ooooh - Thank you! Page one alone has me putting off laundry while I look through them


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

llbonneau said:


> thanks a lot (she said dripping with sarcasm). I just spent two hours saving patterns for next years' christmas presents instead on knitting on this year' presents. Wonderful link!


Yep, what she said :roll:


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

35 pages....and no time, right now....what I saw....note, note, note!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Jaybee1107 said:


> Lol....I feel your pain....my "to do" list just got a whole lot longer too. At this rate it will be 2019 before I get to knit anything for myself again.


Move over Jaybee1107, I am hurting too from that pain. Too many patterns, too much yarn, not enough time or hands to do it with BUT IT BEATS THE ALTERNATIVE ..........


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

llbonneau said:


> thanks a lot (she said dripping with sarcasm). I just spent two hours saving patterns for next years' christmas presents instead on knitting on this year' presents. Wonderful link!


I appreciate the warning LOL but still had to go look  I think we are all going to get in line and shoot the messenger  I started my 2015 list and already have 20 projects that I have the patterns & wool all set to go. Oh me I don't need more to add to the list yet.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow! Great patterns.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

Great site, JB ~ I subscribed to it. 
* Thanks * Sherry


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful thanks for the links. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

